# just switched to the HD only Pack



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

one thing that scared me about it, is the CSR told me its not guarunteed that the new HD channels launched in the future will go on this package, so I'll be with the HD only for a short time if that turns out true, anyon else been told this?


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

no


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> one thing that scared me about it, is the CSR told me its not guarunteed that the new HD channels launched in the future will go on this package, so I'll be with the HD only for a short time if that turns out true, anyon else been told this?


I've been told twice on 2 seperate occasions that new HD channels WILL be included in the HD only package. The only thing NOT included is regional sports networks. Everything else should be there.

Thus far, any channels added since I've switched have been included.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

anex80 said:


> I've been told twice on 2 seperate occasions that new HD channels WILL be included in the HD only package. The only thing NOT included is regional sports networks. Everything else should be there.
> 
> Thus far, any channels added since I've switched have been included.


thats what I thought, but i didn't question it cuz I know how the CSR's are, I have also been told that VSHD is included, and not included, but when I switched this morning, my wife checked and VSHD is included so I can watch the Penns/Flyers now in the finals!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I just went to HD only as well. 

I would thing that any HD channel that was not a premium would be included.

I haven't had a chance to look at mine yet.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

I just posted this in the Press Release thread:

*Because there is a Tech Chat tonight and we have all these glorious new additions to the HD lineup, can anyone tell me if the HD Only pkg includes the various information channels E* provides? In this case, specifically Ch. 101?

Thanks.*

Thought I'd run by this one as well.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

bluewolverine said:


> I just posted this in the Press Release thread:
> 
> *Because there is a Tech Chat tonight and we have all these glorious new additions to the HD lineup, can anyone tell me if the HD Only pkg includes the various information channels E* provides? In this case, specifically Ch. 101?
> 
> ...


It includes all the basic, crappy channels you have come to ignore normally.  The shopping channels, dish info channels, even all the ESPN and community service channels are there in SD.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

would i lose the 1cent per year cinemax i signed up for if i choose the hd only pack?


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

rey_1178 said:


> would i lose the 1cent per year cinemax i signed up for if i choose the hd only pack?


I did not... the only requirement for that is autopay and paperless billing.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Borgie said:


> I did not... the only requirement for that is autopay and paperless billing.


thanks bud


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

if you switch to the HD only pak, what happens to the SD channels included with paid premiums? Do you only get the HD HBO/Showtime/Cinemax? Or do you still get the SD channels as well?

I find it odd that my AT200+HD Ultimate costs me $70 a month and I don't get National Geographic but if I *downgrade* to HD only, I'll pick up that channel.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

You also get the SD versions of the movie channels since you are paying for them. You should be getting Nat. Geo. HD with Ultimate. I was earlier today before I switched to dishHD.... opps, I had AT250 so don't know if that makes a difference. Switched from AT250 + HD Ultimate to dishHD + the 4 movie channels.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

nope, only if you have AT250. I only have AT200. So by down grading I'll pick up Nat Geo, Versus, Tennis, Golf, Science, Bio... any more? Just doesn't make sense to me. I'm really really thinking now is the time to switch to HD only. I'll miss Comedy Central and Fox Sports SW -- especially when college football starts. Argh...

Is there any particular reason Dish forbids HD only from getting regional sports networks? Is there a technical reason? I just don't understand why a restriction like that would make any sense.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I just signed up for the HD only package as well. Although I did add the HBO package and my local SD channels (which will hopefully be HD very soon; they're currently uplinked but not lit up yet).

A lot of content from Comedy Central can be viewed on the Internet. Every episode of _South Park_ can be seen at the show's web site. Lots of other stuff is posted at Comedy Central's web site. Then you have YouTube and BitTorrent.

My own hunch is Viacom will have to upgrade Comedy Central to HD sometime within the next few months or risk falling ratings.

Probably by this time next year E* may be readjusting its programming packages to where everyone is put into some sort of Top 100 or Top 200 package again, just with most or nearly all the channels being HD. Sure, we'll still be seeing lots of upconverted SD stuff on many HD channels for years to come, but every channel will have to offer at least some native HD content to stay relevant. The switch from SD to HD is just as important as the switch from Black and White to Color.


----------



## superfreddy (Apr 21, 2008)

I wonder if I can have the Latino option added to the HD only package


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Does the HD only package include your locals or must you subscribe to those too?


----------



## GiBi (Dec 10, 2007)

superfreddy said:


> I wonder if I can have the Latino option added to the HD only package


Hi superfreddy,

I'd be VERY interested if this was possible. Does anyone know if this can be done? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hamp89 (Feb 29, 2008)

If you switch to the HD only pack and subscribe to premiums, will you get only the HD versions? I would hope that they'd give you the SD premiums that aren't yet available in HD yet as well..


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hamp89 said:


> If you switch to the HD only pack and subscribe to premiums, will you get only the HD versions? I would hope that they'd give you the SD premiums that aren't yet available in HD yet as well..


Premiums include SD & HD in HD Only Pack.


----------



## Hamp89 (Feb 29, 2008)

anex80 said:


> Premiums include SD & HD in HD Only Pack.


Thanks!


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

to downgrade to HD only, does it require a new dish? I currently have HD ultimate but they are telling me I need a new dish to switch to HD only pak


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

cboylan3 said:


> to downgrade to HD only, does it require a new dish? I currently have HD ultimate but they are telling me I need a new dish to switch to HD only pak


Wow. :lol:

The CSRs don't know much, do they? If your current dish gets HD channels, there's no reason to get a different dish.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

I think this is kinda a commen sense thing........ Your NOT gonna get premiums like HBO or Max in this OR adult channels............however with time I bet you they are gonna have oddballs u dont get in this pack that are neither adult nor premiums such as the sports south thing which u cant even add to this pack i been told


----------



## sangu72 (Jul 26, 2006)

superfreddy said:


> I wonder if I can have the Latino option added to the HD only package


On the my account page (on their website) they give you the option to add the Latino channels for 13.99. I haven't tried so I'm not sure if it works.


----------

